# First butcher block



## El Guapo (Jan 27, 2016)

Like any first attempt, this was a learning process and I will do a few things differently next time. Overall, I'm pretty happy with the final product, but not happy enough with it to sell. Final dimensions are 10" x 13" x 1.25" thick. Woods are cherry and walnut.

Reactions: Like 10 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 27, 2016)

I like it...looks like shark teeth!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 27, 2016)

Nicely done Andrew , I like the pattern! Still waiting to see pics of that walnut ....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 28, 2016)

I like it! Really a nice size. One day I'll tackle one of these. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 28, 2016)

Very cool Andrew! Would never thought it was your first one. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 28, 2016)

Real nice Andrew! Once friends and relatives seem it you will be making more...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Tclem (Jan 28, 2016)

Awesome job in the knife


----------



## Kevin (Jan 28, 2016)

Really nice job Andrew looks great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 28, 2016)

Looks good Andrew.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 28, 2016)

Nicely done Andrew. It's a winner.


----------



## Sprung (Jan 28, 2016)

Very nicely done, Andrew!



manbuckwal said:


> Nicely done Andrew , I like the pattern! Still waiting to see pics of that walnut ....



If it's anything like the claro walnut bowl blank he got from me in the auction two years ago, you'll be waiting for a while. It's been two years and I'm still waiting for a pic of the bowl he turned from it!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 28, 2016)

Here you go, here you go!

I won this piece from @Sprung in a WB auction a couple of years ago and did a really great job turning a nice blank into a pretty dinky little bowl. There are times when I feel like I got the most from a piece of wood and feel I did it justice... this was not one of those times! Satin finish on the inside, glossy on the outside.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 28, 2016)

Quitcher bellyaching man - thats a nice bowl!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Sprung (Jan 28, 2016)

I agree with Scott - nice bowl! (And glad to *finally* see pics of it, lol!)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks, @Sprung ... sorry it took so long to get pics!!!


----------



## Sprung (Jan 28, 2016)

El Guapo said:


> Thanks, @Sprung ... sorry it took so long to get pics!!!



It was no real problem! But it did provide an opportunity to rib you a little bit here and there!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MarksCaribbeanWoodworks (Jan 31, 2016)

I dig the cutting board, the white contrast sets it off,

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 31, 2016)

Sprung said:


> It's been two years and I'm still waiting for a pic of the bowl he turned from it!



LoL...I'm still waiting to see that Camillus knife...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (Jan 31, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> LoL...I'm still waiting to see that Camillus knife...



Lol! 

Me too... 

I had every intention of taking it with me this fall, when we had plans to spend a week in a cabin, disconnected from the world, and shape and sand it all by hand during that week. But, that trip never happened since my wife was so sick this past summer. It might be a next summer at the cabin project - spending a week with my wife's side of the family in Wisconsin. I may need something to keep me relatively sane, lol!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 2, 2016)

Good looking bowl Andrew !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

